# top mount innercooler



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

the innercooler i have is quite large and the only place i think it could go is on top any ideas on mounting since it will be covering stuff on the engin i want to somehow take it off easly zipties are a no no i do body work so getting air to it wont b a problem any idea on how to mount it thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ever hear of punctuation?

okay. so if the intercooler is large. front mount it. making a large top mount with no hood scoop would do: NOTHING! All it would do is create major heatsoak from the engine, which would super heat up that IC pretty darn fast and make it essentially worthless.

Don't make a hood scoop for it, either.

you're creating way too much work out of it. Making it a front mount should be easy. And if you got an intercooler that really is too big to front mount, you need to get a smaller intercooler.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The RB20DET in the 200ZR used a top mount IC. So does the Subaru WRX and STi. Among other things, one problem with the design is airflow. Most hood scoops tend to be overridden by the greater pressure and volume coming in the front (radiator) inlet, and so end up _backflowing_ at speeds above 50 mph. Heat soak is also a bigger problem with top mounts, even more so than with front mounts, which can get heat soaked from hot pavement in a hurry when sitting still. Front mount is still a much better way to go. Top mounts only true advantages are simpler plumbing and somewhat less turbo lag. Often you can plumb the IC right in between the turbo outlet and the throttle body with almost no extra piping involved.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

plumbing a large top mount would be more difficult than a front mount in my opinion.

and if you say its too large to front mount, how do you intend to top mount? it'd have to be a HUGE intercooler to not be able to front mount it.

This brings up the point that if you have too large an intercooler it's not beneficial anymore.


----------



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

the inercoooler is larger than my radiator like if i remove the hood latch and drop it behind the bumper the hood wouldnt b able to close its like 20" by 16" yall think i just need a smaller one? thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

20x16? yeah, you need a smaller one. 20" wide by 8" tall would be plenty.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

20x16? Is that off a diesel or something? Even if you could get it to fit, you're going to have some lag issues.


----------



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

i think it must b off a desel thanx any favorite brands yall like


----------

